# stop talking about old machines



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Or I'm going to end up with a house full!

Got outbid on one this afternoon, and watching a different one for tomorrow. 

With all the talk of sewing machines, DH started talking about how he would like to get one again, so I started looking and found one just like my first machine (should have never sold it - but then DD would own in now anyway). Found one that looked decent but needed some work. I didn't try real hard to win that one . .. The second is a Singer 66-1 Red Eye like what I own, but it's in nicer shape and even works (mine will turn over when on it's side, but not upright and it's missing pieces). The one I own is in a really nice treadle case - the one I'm watching was taking out of a really bad case. Sounds like a good match to me. 

Then I got to looking at attachments and stuff, and realized I was going to far! I want to have a working machine in the treadle case, but I have another machine that is just fine for doing the fancy things.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

So, I shouldn't mention that I bought that old Minnesota treadle  Due to threat of rain it is still at my boyfriends. I will post pics when I can 
Heidi


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

I know what you mean! I almost bought myself an old green Singer. I check CL more than once a day to see what new sewing machines have been posted! I am an addict! I need to stop shopping CL and get myself in there on my 401A and do some good! I feel sorry for those old lonely machines...sitting there...dusty... dormant... needing someone to love them and bring them back to life. All the while, my 401A is sitting there saying... use me, USE ME! 

I am going to play on this old treadle machine I bought and restored. I never have even used it! I've even got bobbins for it too. Maybe today!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Houseful ...... already there. I lost count at 40, and I am not counting them again.

They're breeding I tell you!

Joe


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Got outbid again, but that is ok. So I guess I'm holding at 3 for now. But it got me motivated to look at the Singer I've got.

Took of the front plate and found why it would not turn - somehow the metal rod (spool holder) that was missing was wedged in there. So that explains why it turned when on it's side but not upright. Once that part was put where it belonged, the machine cycled properly. With some application of penetrating oil, DH and I got the foot lever to work property too. 

I'll work on getting this one all cleaned up and hopefully we'll get her running. DH is very good mechanically - I figure if you could rebuild the engine on my Oliver Tractor, getting my singer sewing machine up and running should be easy.

Leaves more money for fabric so that is a good thing.


----------



## Wildfire_Jewel (Nov 5, 2006)

I feel very lucky - my Singer treadle was in dusty but very good condition (table veneer is chipping off in a few spots) and I got it for free on CL


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

half the fun is getting them up and running!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Started looking on CL and found an old Singer in a cabinet exactly like the one I learned to sew on. Not the same machine - as the one I learned on had a reverse lever.

Only $75 and an hour away. The machine in the cabinet is a model 66 like the one I own (different decals) so I could use it for parts - and save the cabinet and look for one like I remember.

DH is about had it with me - but we won't mention what he's got down in the safe in the basement - like when has "need" had anything to do with it LOL!!

http://sd.craigslist.org/for/3410183914.html


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Ordered a few manuals, rubber for the bobbin winder and a new belt. Looking for the back cover plate that the belt goes through as mine is broke off (spring is still there). Found several but none have the info I need on the listing, so I'm waiting for answers.

Also waiting to hear back on that second machine - I really am more interested in the cabinet. I was able to determine that the old machine we had at the farm was a 201-2. Not sure who it belonged to as my Dad moved into his folk's house when they moved out, and a lot of items stayed there. I don't think it belonged to my mother though, and I know she was not particularly attached to much that her husband's family left. Had lots of old stuff from my Dad's siblings stored in the attic at one time.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

The lady with the machine on Craigslist finally contacted me. I'll be bringing that machine home on Saturday YEA!! 

She says she does not sew and does not know if it works, and it's missing the power cord and the belt is old. Said it got passed down through the family and no one wanted it. So sad to see that happened.

Makes me wonder what happened to the old Singer I learned to sew on. I have five sisters, four SILs and a bunch of nieces ( and nieces in law now too) so hopefully it found a good home. For reasons I won't go into, I won't ask about it. 

The machine in the case looks like a 66, so if needed I can use it for parts to get the one I have working. I'm looking for a model 201 to put in that cabinet. 

I suppose one of these days I should quit messing with the machines and start sewing again.


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

That's the problem I have. I am a collector, and I feel sorry for those old machines, sitting in someones basement or garage. I spend plenty of time searching Craigslist. Time I could and should be using to create something on the machines I have. I think the thrill of the hunt is fun, but then you can only use one machine at a time. I'm great at procrastinating that way. 

I hope you like your new toy! I have two more little doll outfits to sew before Christmas, then I'll post pics. I've got ripe bananas on the counter, so banana bread to make, laundry to do, and a 3 year old to entertain. Life is good... especially with new/old sewing machines! Have fun!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Macybaby said:


> Or I'm going to end up with a house full!
> 
> Got outbid on one this afternoon, and watching a different one for tomorrow.
> 
> ...


That is how I was "doomed" to own mine! I was perfectly content until a friend brought in some hand cranks and wanted me to help her sell:angel: them. She had bought them when they were stationed overseas. So, I ended up buying a couple to help her out. Then, I needed a featherweight. Oh, and Hubs bought me a treadle. Whoops--went to an antique shop and couldn't let the treadle sitting there be abused any longer. Oh, and did you see how cute those little toy ones are? I have to have that one. Oh look--there is one in red. Are you kidding--they made them in blue? I will not *at this time* comment on the true number of old machines I have for fear that the Hubs will figure it out. I will, however, comment that I keep them in various rooms so he can't just have a seat and count! LOL


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

LOL! I know how you feel. When we had the big 3 story Victorian I had a huge sewing room and it, at one time had five machines in full cabinets set up in it. Now, in the farmhouse, my sewing room is tiny, was actually part of the back porch at one time and when the house was added on to, the "L" starts in the sewing room, so imagine a 15 by 15 foot room with one corner out (the "L"). That is what I have to work with. I am a recovering addict though, I actually put my 66-6 up on ebay yesterday. Wrenching. It was my go to machine that I built my sewing business with but, I only have room for two machines and the 66-1 treadle is my new go to and the 534 does cool stuff soooo.

On the bright side, I used the treadle this evening. Wearing the flannel jammie bottoms I just made LOL.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

That's cool Rebel. We are getting ready to downsize ourselves. I'm sure I am going to end up getting rid of some machines. I have two treadles, when in actuality I only need 1. I am up to four handcranks... I think I have around 6 toys. I have my old Singer Futura. I have my Featherweight. I have my Bernina. I have my Janome 6600. I have my embroidery machine....and I have two longarms. Pretty sure something will have to go, considering we are moving into a two bedroom farmhouse! ROFL


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Hand Cranks . . I'm going to put my hands over my eyes and pretend I didn't read that . . .


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I just got another machine from Angie. The weird computer machine. I wonder what the offspring will be when it breeds with my 1909 Minnesota Mdl B? 

Joe


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

LOL Macy!
@Kats--my experience is that they are more like rabbits in the breeding process. It is never just ONE! lol


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Maybe we should start a sewing machine anonymous chapter.

"Hello, I am Maggie and I am a sewing machine addict." 

I am not going to discuss the fabric. Period. :help:


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Ok my name is Romy, I am a sewing machine addict. I thought I could stop at one. I have four and...another one coming on the 17th for free, making it my 3rd free one. I didn't know til I read this thread that I am addicted. I managed to give my daughter one of mine back when I had two, then more came. I had to get that treadle one..oh I NEEDED IT... Now I was just offered a quilting machine free, sight unseen...ummm I said yes?? I am weak....

Now that I have admitted it...when are the Sewing Anonymous sessions going to commence? Hurry,:hobbyhors before it is too late! WE can call it Sassy for short...:help:


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm with ya, ladies! I laughed after I read my post. I actually sat one of my hand-cranks on top of one of the treadles so it looks like just one machine! I've got it so bad that when we move, I'm going to have to sneak and take a load by myself while Hubs is at work.......but, I'm sure that he will be doing the same thing with his blacksmith shop. Picture it, me rolling in with my carload of goodies....and stumbling in on him doing the same thing! ROFL


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

romysbaskets said:


> Ok my name is Romy, I am a sewing machine addict. I thought I could stop at one. I have four and...another one coming on the 17th for free, making it my 3rd free one. I didn't know til I read this thread that I am addicted. I managed to give my daughter one of mine back when I had two, then more came. I had to get that treadle one..oh I NEEDED IT... Now I was just offered a quilting machine free, sight unseen...ummm I said yes?? I am weak....
> 
> Now that I have admitted it...when are the Sewing Anonymous sessions going to commence? Hurry,:hobbyhors before it is too late! WE can call it Sassy for short...:help:


Quilting machine? Long arm maybe? Free?? 
I'm jealous 

Elaine


----------

